# Tyler Farrar - Kiss after Winning Stage 3?



## terrain

Camera's follow him as he wins and his first stop he appears to place a lip smacker on his fellow rider...Could be the camera angle but I have never seen a rider kiss another rider in that Region.


----------



## krott5333

It's the European thing to do


----------



## Sylint

was on the cheek, and it's the custom. Living in Europe and being the minority, even on an "American" team, it's most likely just a custom he picked up. 

Or he thinks he looked good in the new white kits.


----------



## davidka

Dave Millar kissed him right on the lips, an American and a Brit. They're really um close, on that team. lol


----------



## Rhymenocerus

_omg how gay!_


----------



## Sylint

I blame JV's sideburns...


----------



## Creakyknees

there is no amount of money fame or glory that would get me to pucker up to JV


----------



## spookyload

My wife saw that immedately. She asked if he was gay. It was dead on the lips, and living in Europe, I can tell you I don't see straight men doing that anywhere here.


----------



## kbwh

I saw Spingsteen do that to Clarence Clemons on stage once...


----------



## AJL

Creakyknees said:


> there is no amount of money fame or glory that would get me to pucker up to JV


For a cool $1M US, I'd step up to the plate. 


As far as the kiss goes, no big deal, Millar was was really happy for Farrar, first TdF win and he got that win for Woulter - double plus good.


----------



## jswilson64

And we all know what happened to Clarence...

(too soon?)


----------



## kbwh

Yup. In 1980 Bruce Springsteen kisses Clarence Clemons on stage. In 2011 Clemons dies at 69 after suffering a stroke. Coincidence? We think not!


----------



## cpecrivaine

That was straight on the lips! Even before that I was wondering if he was gay. No harm intended but it keeps showing up on the highlights!


----------



## Oracle7775

Well, it is France, and they are slowly wending their way to la Ville De L'amour...


----------



## looigi

I have notoriously bad gaydar, but I've been picking up some weak blips from Tyler...don't know...


----------



## SamDC

*Didn't see it myself*

Was it anything like this?


----------



## Lumbergh

but if 2 chicks kiss it's sexy?


----------



## austincrx

uh...yeah (unless they're fat or ugly...or both)!


----------



## spookyload

Yes it is. It is a double standard, but it is sexy as hell.


----------



## LarsMonkey

I believe he is either gay, or.... not straight


----------



## OldEndicottHiway

And it's said that women are gossipy.

Huh.


----------



## 55x11

spookyload said:


> My wife saw that immedately. She asked if he was gay. It was dead on the lips, and living in Europe, I can tell you I don't see straight men doing that anywhere here.


http://velonews.competitor.com/2007/05/news/tyler-farrar-pictured-here-with-his-girlfriend-stephanie_38772


----------



## RUFUSPHOTO

Creakyknees said:


> there is no amount of money fame or glory that would get me to pucker up to JV


I would have said the same thing until I moved to Boulder and started to do some photo work with the team. Those burns grow on you! 

Just a custom, don't get your republican panties in a bunch!


----------



## Oasisbill

AJL said:


> For a cool $1M US, I'd step up to the plate.


but would you slip your tongue in?...

Also you don't want to get a woody with white knicks on, especially in a rain storm....


----------



## Opus51569

OldEndicottHiway said:


> And it's said that women are gossipy.
> 
> Huh.


That's just because they are.


----------



## AJL

Oasisbill said:


> but would you slip your tongue in?...


eewww, no!


----------



## Geoffersonspin

Bromance is PRO.


----------



## ingluis

Tyler is not gay, but maybe his girlfriend is...


----------



## AJL

ingluis said:


> Tyler is not gay, but maybe his girlfriend is...


Careful, you are going to get spookyload in a lather :wink:


----------



## OldEndicottHiway

This thread reads like the 9th grade boy's locker room.

Ugh.


----------



## tommyrhodes

OldEndicottHiway said:


> This thread reads like the 9th grade boy's locker room.
> 
> Ugh.


well if thats the case tyler should be prancing in any moment now.......
Go cav!


----------



## AJL

OldEndicottHiway said:


> This thread reads like the 9th grade boy's locker room.
> 
> Ugh.


So, spent some time in 9th grade boys locker rooms? Hope it wasn't recent experience :ihih:


----------

